# Social network t shirt ideas



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Social Networking has become such an integral part of our day to day life, that sometimes I am worried about the future of man as a social animal. We’re all gonna be reduced to internet tools, employed to promote or like brands and products without us even realizing it. But let’s ravel in these awesomely funny t shirt designs that reflect the reality of these sites, a reality that is as unknown as a Hollywood secret.

Maybe we should take notice to the sarcasm on these social network t shirt designs in order to reassess the behavior some us unconsciously acquired:


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I like those designs. They speak the truth!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Actually, a few of those would be infringing on trademarks, so I wouldn't recommend people trying to print them and sell them.


----------



## Bosco30 (Aug 2, 2010)

An interesting commentary on society's preoccupation with electronic communications.


----------



## kathy889 (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing. I really loved the youtube design LOL. They are all awesome and funky


----------

